# butch53



## butch53 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi everyone out there. My wife and I are seriously considering moving to Hurghada
Egypt. Can anyone give me the gen about the place? All we know so far is what we've got off the net, so personal experience would really help. Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post to the Egypt forum because I think you will get a better response here.

Generally, though, the first thing you need to do in investigating a move to any country is find out how you can get the legal right to live there. If you will need to work, you need to find out how to get a work visa.


----------



## butch53 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Move to Hurghada*



synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum! I moved your post to the Egypt forum because I think you will get a better response here.
> 
> Generally, though, the first thing you need to do in investigating a move to any country is find out how you can get the legal right to live there. If you will need to work, you need to find out how to get a work visa.


Hi thanks for the welcome. We don't really have ay problem as we are now both retired so pensions provide our income. Is there anything else you can tell me that might help?


----------

